# Chiller Free



## zuu (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi,

I'm looking to rent a studio in JLT. I found out that most of the ads on dubizzle for "Al Waleed Paradise" building say "chiller free". Does that mean that if I'm renting a flat in that building, I'm not paying for chiller at all? Or I still have to pay for consumption according to meter? I'm expecting DEWA to be around 250 AED / month and another 250 AED / month for 5% housing fee. Am I underestimating it?

Also, could you guys recommend buildings or areas to rent a studio for 50K / year with absolutely free chiller and DEWA around 500 AED / month? I'm currently stuck between Marina Diamonds, some buildings in JLT, maybe Greens (are they chiller free? I heard meters are being installed) and Discovery Gardens (currently chiller free but meters to be installed by the end of 2013).

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

Well,Chiller free means the AC is free and you wont be charged for using. You can save a lot of money by opting for chiller free flats since Ac hogs a lot of power.You ll be surprised to see your dewa bill so low.Regarding Recommendation I am not familiar with Marina Area.Hope it helps


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

we live in 2br apartment in JLT and we pay a fixed yearly fee for our chiller fees. SO our Dewa bill is only 250AED a month


----------



## ministainer (Aug 4, 2013)

Guys,

Can you help me listing JLT fixed or chiller free buildings I know 


Concord 
Madina tower
Green Lakes S1-S3

any other ???


----------



## AugustChristopher (Jul 24, 2013)

ministainer said:


> Guys,
> 
> Can you help me listing JLT fixed or chiller free buildings I know
> 
> ...


I am not sure, but saw an add with chiller free for Lake Terrace Tower..


----------



## zuu (Aug 7, 2013)

Brav0 said:


> we live in 2br apartment in JLT and we pay a fixed yearly fee for our chiller fees. SO our Dewa bill is only 250AED a month


Thanks for you help. 250 AED for two bedroom sounds nice! Does that excludes 5% housing fee? Also, could you please let me know how much (aproximately) they charge for chiller annually?

Thanks again.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Brav0 said:


> we live in 2br apartment in JLT and we pay a fixed yearly fee for our chiller fees. SO our Dewa bill is only 250AED a month


Usually the catch is you sometimes pay more in rent which equalizes the
so-called 'free chiller' charge that has been saved !


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

zuu said:


> Thanks for you help. 250 AED for two bedroom sounds nice! Does that excludes 5% housing fee? Also, could you please let me know how much (aproximately) they charge for chiller annually?
> 
> Thanks again.


Hi I think it does inc the 5%

we pay 8514AED for 12 months


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

ibkiss said:


> Usually the catch is you sometimes pay more in rent which equalizes the
> so-called 'free chiller' charge that has been saved !


we pay 100k AED a year rent for a 2br, 2.5 bathroom 1550 sq feet apartment with 3 balconies which I think is a fair price compared to the others we saw


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Brav0 said:


> Hi I think it does inc the 5%
> 
> we pay 8514AED for 12 months


Are you sure your 250aed a month inc dewa and your 5% housing on a 100k rent? Sounds very cheap! Our 5% housing is about 400 a month on our 110k rent....
Our DEWA is about 300 a month as we don't pay AC in Marina.


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

BBmover said:


> Are you sure your 250aed a month inc dewa and your 5% housing on a 100k rent? Sounds very cheap! Our 5% housing is about 400 a month on our 110k rent....
> Our DEWA is about 300 a month as we don't pay AC in Marina.


Hi I have checked our DEWA bill and there is no housing fee included?

Who do I contact to see what we are not being charged this?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Strictly speaking chiller-free does not mean ac is "free"

It means the building does not have district cooling which means there are no capacity/consumption charges related to district cooling. 
The electricity costs of operating the AC will still be charged, and will come under the DEWA bill. 

10 years back, all buildings in Dubai were "chiller-free".


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Brav0 said:


> Hi I have checked our DEWA bill and there is no housing fee included?
> 
> Who do I contact to see what we are not being charged this?


And you desperately want to pay housing fees?!

Sit back and relax, some buildings (less and less of those) for one reason or another don't get taxed with it.


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

Brav0 said:


> Hi I have checked our DEWA bill and there is no housing fee included?
> 
> Who do I contact to see what we are not being charged this?


 Generally it is 2.5%of the rent you pay divided by 12 months. If you are not being charged then you are one lucky a** lol.


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Byja said:


> And you desperately want to pay housing fees?!
> 
> Sit back and relax, some buildings (less and less of those) for one reason or another don't get taxed with it.


Thanks, if I was to be charged where would I see it?

Would it be a separate line on my DEWA bill?


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Brav0 said:


> Thanks, if I was to be charged where would I see it?
> 
> Would it be a separate line on my DEWA bill?


Yes it's a separate line on your DEWA bill, at the bottom if I recall, showing the monthly 5% housing charge which is of your yearly rent.

I've heard of some who haven't initially been charged then receive a large bill down the line and there's others who have never received.....lets hope you're the lucky latter!


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

BBmover said:


> Yes it's a separate line on your DEWA bill, at the bottom if I recall, showing the monthly 5% housing charge which is of your yearly rent.
> 
> I've heard of some who haven't initially been charged then receive a large bill down the line and there's others who have never received.....lets hope you're the lucky latter!


I hope so!

I have broken out DEWA bill down as follows:

Electricity - Consumption 139.84
Electricity - Fuel Surcharge 36.48
Electricity - Meter Charge 4.00
Sub Total - 180.32

Water - Consumption - 72.14
Water - Fuel Surcharge - 12.37
Water - Meter Charge - 2.00
Sub Total - 86.51

Sewage Fee - 10.31
Housing Fee - 41.67
Cooling Charge - 0.00

Total Bill - 318.81

So looks like we pay a Housing fee?


----------



## AugustChristopher (Jul 24, 2013)

Brav0 said:


> I hope so!
> 
> I have broken out DEWA bill down as follows:
> 
> ...


That's bizarre -you are one lucky pal..
Does this 'Housing fee -41.67' appear the same every month -i mean, same amount of 41.67 each month?
Does your bill correspond to a full month period (check the dates)?


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

AugustChristopher said:


> That's bizarre -you are one lucky pal..
> Does this 'Housing fee -41.67' appear the same every month -i mean, same amount of 41.67 each month?
> Does your bill correspond to a full month period (check the dates)?


The above figures are for a full month 25.6.13 to 24.7.13, our previous bill was only for 3 weeks (first bill) yet the housing fee 41.67 was the same??


----------



## AugustChristopher (Jul 24, 2013)

Brav0 said:


> I hope so!
> 
> I have broken out DEWA bill down as follows:
> 
> ...


I guess they omitted a zero..

Look, you pay 100K rent yearly,
Your monthly 5% housing fee = 100 000 * 5% /12 = 416.67..
It appears your's was calculated on the basis of 10 000 yearly rent..

I honestly do not know if you should raise it up or not..
More experienced expats should be able to bring more insight..
Cheers.


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

I am sorry it is 5% not 2.5 %


----------

